# Demister fan stopped working - fiat ducato 2008 2.3 multijet



## Martinsouthwales (Aug 12, 2012)

My demister fan was working perfectly at all speeds until I stopped for fuel and after that, nothing! It hasn't blown the fuse but I've no clue where or what to look for any further. Any help would be very gratefully received.  :bow:


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 12, 2012)

You say your fan as stopped working but does it work on high speed only ? if so it will be the resistor on the fan unit .


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Aug 12, 2012)

wilthebeast said:


> You say your fan as stopped working but does it work on high speed only ? if so it will be the resistor on the fan unit .



No, it doesn't work at all!


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 12, 2012)

Martinsouthwales said:


> No, it doesn't work at all!



Then i think if you have check the fuses i would be looking at the switch its self  but my bet it will be the resistor that as failed


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I've no idea as to where to find the resistor or even the fan itself! Any clues please?


----------



## jeffmossy (Aug 12, 2012)

You have not said what type of base cab you have.If it is a fiat have a look here    Ducato - The FIAT Forum   .The site is free and very helpfull.Good luck:dance:


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Aug 12, 2012)

As jeffmossy as said the fait forum is very good for info .
if you get on your back and look under the dash you should see motor housing assembly it should be in the centre or the left hand side of the dash , look for the wiring to the unit you may see the wiring going to the motor but look for wiring going to the casing some where. maybe unit held in by screws or quick release clip remove this from the casing and you will find the resistor , hope this helps a little


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Aug 12, 2012)

jeffmossy said:


> You have not said what type of base cab you have.If it is a fiat have a look here    Ducato - The FIAT Forum   .The site is free and very helpfull.Good luck:dance:



I did say actually. It is a Fiat so many thanks. I will explore every avenue.


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Aug 12, 2012)

wilthebeast said:


> As jeffmossy as said the fait forum is very good for info .
> if you get on your back and look under the dash you should see motor housing assembly it should be in the centre or the left hand side of the dash , look for the wiring to the unit you may see the wiring going to the motor but look for wiring going to the casing some where. maybe unit held in by screws or quick release clip remove this from the casing and you will find the resistor , hope this helps a little



Thanks again. I'm not very agile but I will do my best


----------

